# Diagonal Lines and Ghosting... with new VGA cable



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

So recently my old VGA cable loosened up thus destroying it. I bought a new VGA cable (which was around $1 ) and now diagonal lines and ghosting happens.

Could it be the cable or the monitor that's the problem?

Anyway my monitor is a Philips 160EL 16inch LED

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 20, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> which was around $1



That is likely your problem.  Unlike most digital video cables (DVI and HDMI), analog cable quality willl make a big difference, I've seen it first hand.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 20, 2012)

So this leads me to my next question; Should I buy a DVI cable then just use the adapter to my monitor? or buy a new VGA (but better) cable. I'm doing this for an upcoming new build


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 20, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> So this leads me to my next question; Should I buy a DVI cable then just use the adapter to my monitor? or buy a new VGA (but better) cable. I'm doing this for an upcoming new build



Most DVI cables aren't specifically made for analog, so you'll end up with some similar image problems, like ghosting, washouts, blurryness.

So I'd reccommend a good analog cable.  Should be thick, large wire gage and have those magnetic cylinder "chokes" on each end.  If you know any PC enthusists locally, ask around.  Most of us have a few analog cables stuffed away


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 20, 2012)

How much would a new high quality VGA cable cost?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 20, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> How much would a new high quality VGA cable cost?



Not sure about shipping to the Philippines, but this site has some of the best prices and good products:  http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10201

EDIT:  Yikes!  I checked shipping to a random Philippines zip code, it was $37!


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 25, 2012)

Well without any luck the only provider of VGA cables in my country is this; http://www.cdrking.com/

I found this on their site http://www.cdrking.com/index.php?mod=products&type=view&sid=14100&main=167 and I was thinking of just buying this.

Kinda need help on the other choices http://www.cdrking.com/index.php?pa...rchvalue=VGA&x=0&y=0&mod=products&type=search

what's the best I could get :?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 25, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> Well without any luck the only provider of VGA cables in my country is this; http://www.cdrking.com/
> 
> I found this on their site http://www.cdrking.com/index.php?mod=products&type=view&sid=14100&main=167 and I was thinking of just buying this.
> 
> ...



Are you looking for DVI to Analog, or analog to analog?  Most of the cables there look decent, the thicker the better and don't buy a longer cable than you need.  Make sure they have the ferrite chokes on each end.


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 25, 2012)

How would I know if they have ferrite chokes on the end? :? (sorry just a noob with cables and what not)

EDIT: also i'm not looking for anything special, just a new cable


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 25, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> How would I know if they have ferrite chokes on the end? :? (sorry just a noob with cables and what not)
> 
> EDIT: also i'm not looking for anything special, just a new cable



The chokes look like a cylinder around the cable at each end:







and I repeat, not all analog cables are created equal, a crappy analog cable will make a good image look like shit!


----------



## loloTHUNDAH (Sep 25, 2012)

So the bigger the ferrite choke, the better? and also the brand is a generic brand for all PC needs here in the phil

 cheap but it works. (this is where I bought my old cable tho)


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> So the bigger the ferrite choke, the better? and also the brand is a generic brand for all PC needs here in the phil
> 
> cheap but it works. (this is where I bought my old cable tho)




You should see the ones on my Samsung TV power cord


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 25, 2012)

loloTHUNDAH said:


> So the bigger the ferrite choke, the better? and also the brand is a generic brand for all PC needs here in the phil



Better cable and internal sheilding = better signal, choke just helps reduce noise, I think.

I wouldn't worry about a specific brand unless you know of one that's proven to be superior.


----------

